# ballon prisonnier/balle au prisonnier



## magdala

Hola a todos. Soy nueva en esto y tengo una duda. Alguien podría decirme cuál es la traducción del juego "*ballon prisonier*" para el español? 
Puedo añadir que se trata de un juego con dos equipos en que los miembros de un equipo lanzan el balón (con la mano) a los del equipo contrario y tratan de "herirlo". Si les toca en el cuerpo y lo dejan  caer, pierden y se vuelven prisioneros, en una zona localizada en la retaguarda del equipo contrario, desde donde tendrán que esperar que sus compañeros le pasen el balón para intentar recuperar su puesto inicial. De lo contrario si logran agarrar el balón cuando son atacados, tendrán que en un paso rápido tratar de herir a um miembro del equipo contrario. Básicamente es esto. No sé si me he explicado bien. 
Jugué a esto de pequeña en un colegio francés y ahora nececito recoger información sobre juegos que nos pide el profesor de mi hija. Este juego fue mi predilecto desde siempre y estoy segura que existe en España. yo como vivo fuera no me entero de estas cosas. Gracias
Magdala


----------



## pickypuck

Pues "balón prisionero", como en francés  Aunque cuando yo jugaba a esto se llamaba "balón bruto". No sé si habrá más variantes regionales.

¡Olé!


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Magdala:

Cuando era pequeña jugué mucho a este juego en España, se llama balontiro y nos lo pasábamos de muerte.

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Bienvenida por estos barrios, *Magda*!
De pequeño yo también jugaba al balón prisionero en los patios de las escuelas francesas. Quizá hasta jugamos tú y yo juntos, Magda (¿recuerdas, aquel niño chaparrito y timidote con cara de no haber matado una mosca? ).
Quién lo cuenta casi tan bien como tú es la Wiki.
saludos


----------



## plemy

En Bolivia ese juego se llama "pelota quemada".


----------



## magdala

Gracias a todos por aclararme. 
Me alegra saber que este juego también ha proporcionado horas de gran diversión a más gente. Me acuerdo que así que oíamos tocar el timbre para el recreo, salíamos a galope para formar los equipos en campo. "Good old time"!


----------



## gonetluc

Buenas noches a tod@s,

Estoy trabajando en un ejercicio sobre juegos para alumnos de tercero de la ESO. Me ha surjido el juego: balle au prisonnier. ¿alguien me podría decir cuál sería la traducción en español?.

Muchas gracias a tod@s.

Lucía


----------



## suroeste

Hola!

Même si on comprend l'expression, je l'appellerais plutôt "ballon prisonnier"

*Ballon prisonnier,*

*jeu d'équipe qui consiste à toucher avec un ballon le plus d'adversaires possible dans les limites de leur camp.  (LAROUSSE)
*



pour autant, désolé, mais je ne connais pas son équivalent en espagnol


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

gonetluc said:


> Buenas noches a tod@s,
> 
> Estoy trabajando en un ejercicio sobre juegos para alumnos de tercero de la ESO. Me ha sur*g*ido el juego: balle au prisonnier. ¿alguien me podría decir cuál sería la traducción en español?
> 
> Muchas gracias a tod@s.
> 
> Lucía


 
Al menos en México se llama _quemados_.

Y fíjate que aquí está.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balón_prisionero

Divertidísimo, por cierto.


----------



## Pinairun

Balón preso


----------



## suroeste

Gracias a ambos !

Quien dijo en este foro que a él no le gustaba "Wiki" ("balón prisionero" en lugar de "balón preso") ?


----------



## inFusion

suroeste said:


> *Ballon prisonnier,*
> 
> *jeu d'équipe qui consiste à toucher avec un ballon le plus d'adversaires possible dans les limites de leur camp.  (LAROUSSE)
> *
> pour autant, désolé, mais je ne connais pas son équivalent en espagnol



Hola, 

en Barcelona (y también en otras partes de España) lo llamábamos "Matar", "¿Jugamos a matar?". Y a los que tocábamos con la pelota, estaban "muertos" y debían salir del campo.


----------



## KATHALIN

Qué recuerdos.
El mejor juego de patio de colegio del mundo, "El balón prisionero". Lo mejor era estar preso, para atacar al enemigo. Qué tiempos!!!!.
Definitivamente, "Balón Prisionero" Y que jueguen!!!!!


----------



## suroeste

???

Si exceptuamos expresiones regionales, con qué nos quedamos, por fa ?

"Balón prisionero" o "balón preso" ???


----------



## KATHALIN

Recientemente, en un programa de TV5, Gran Hermano (por favor, no prejuzguéis), jugaron a ese juego y lo denominaron "Balón Prisionero". Es un programa de difusion nacional en España. ¿Si eso te ayuda?.
Así lo he conocido siempre.
Saludos


----------



## inFusion

"Balón para el prisionero" ?


----------



## suroeste

Gracias KHATALIN !

Al final queda que traducir del español al francés o lo contrario ...
resulta muy facíl


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que, en general, se usa _prisionero_.


----------



## KATHALIN

Un saludo Suroeste,
Mi marido me acaba de recordar que aquí, donde yo vivo, el regionalismo  para ese juego es  "balón quemado".
Yo siempre he jugado al balón prisionero.
Cabezota que soy.


----------



## amiolla

balón prisionero !! de toda la vida!!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

suroeste said:


> ???
> 
> Si exceptuamos expresiones regionales, ¿con qué nos quedamos, por favor?
> 
> ¿"Balón prisionero" o "balón preso"?


 
_Quemados _(En México) no es ninguna _expresión regional_. La dicen como 120 millones de personas, nomás.

Total, todo depende para dónde quiere la traducción el que pregunta, digo.


----------



## flicki2

en Argentina se dice "el quemado" y ya casi  no se juega  yo lo jugué en mi infancia hace unos 12 años atrás pero en la escuela no más ...


----------

